# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  The godfather waltz/theme

## Jon Hall

I want to learn this as a solo for an upcoming gig. Does anyone have it written in notation or tab? I would appreciate it if you could share it with me.

Thanks

----------


## Martin Jonas

Both the theme and the waltz are as TablEdit files at Mandozine:

Link

They work well as a medley: with our ensemble, we play the theme first, then the waltz, then liven things up with a quick burst of the "standard" Neapolitan tarantella.

Martin

----------


## Jim Baker

Here is the theme in pdf.

----------


## brunello97

Would any of y'all have the third part of the Godfather 'trilogy' aka 'Love Said Goodbye'? Our own Paul H plays an elegant version of the three on his disc with Tony Flores.  He implies in another thread that it is in Sheri Mignano's collection "Mandolin Melodies" but it is not in mine--perhaps I have a different edition.

thanks,

Mick

----------


## Jon Hall

JIm, I appreciate the music. Thanks

----------


## Martin Jonas

> They work well as a medley: with our ensemble, we play the theme first, then the waltz, then liven things up with a quick burst of the "standard" Neapolitan tarantella.


As I was making some webcam recordings this afternoon, I've just uploaded a quick-and-dirty version of that medley to Youtube:



Martin

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Or, you could modify it a little and really have fun with it....

Don Corleone's Breakdown

----------


## Jim Baker

Here is the waltz in pdf.

----------


## mandopops

I'm jumping on this late.

 In the Godfather Songbook (All the music from the Film) there is included a 'Godfather Tarantella' & a 'Godfather Mazurka'. I believe both written by Coppola's father Carmine. Nino Rota composed the main themes, but Carmine Coppola did some incidental music. Snippets of both are on the original soundtrack by the wedding band, containing by the way Giovanni Vicari. He was the Mandolin player in the band at the reception. I which they would put those pieces on the soundtrack in more complete forms.

Anyway I never did a 4 part medley of all the themes, but often did the main theme & Waltz together. In D minor, I used Vicari's own hand written arrangements.

----------

